# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  WWDC : Apple dvoile iOS 8 avec son SDK qui introduit plus de 4 000 nouvelles API

## Hinault Romaric

*WWDC : Apple dvoile iOS 8 avec son SDK qui introduit plus de 4 000 nouvelles API*
*la version bta disponible pour les dveloppeurs*

Le WWDC bat son plein. Apple a prsent lors de son vnement ddi aux dveloppeurs la prochaine version majeure de son systme dexploitation pour mobile iOS.

iOS 8 introduit un nombre important de nouvelles fonctionnalits et amliorations pour sduire encore plus les fans des iDevices qui reposent sous le systme dexploitation.

Son *centre de notifications* a t revu et permettra dsormais aux utilisateurs dinteragir avec les notifications. Par exemple, lutilisateur pourra glisser son doigt sur une alerte de SMS pour rpondre directement, sans passer par lapplication Messages.

Comme annonc par plusieurs rumeurs, iOS 8 souvre de faon native aux informations de sant et dactivit. La nouvelle fonctionnalit *HealthKit*, reprsente un rfrentiel de sant qui regroupera  un unique endroit, des indicateurs de sant. Lapplication pourra, par exemple, en cas dune tension anormale, contacter de faon automatique votre mdecin.


 ct de cette nouveaut, on retrouve *HomeKit*, qui promet de faire de votre smartphone ou de votre tablette, une tlcommande pour votre  maison connecte.

iOS 8 bnficie dune *intgration plus avance avec iCloud*, la plateforme de stockage dans le Cloud dApple. Les amateurs de photos seront les plus heureux avec cette fonctionnalit, qui permet daccder et synchroniser toutes les photos qui ont t prises, quelque soit le dispositif. Apple a galement prsent *iCloud Drive*, un systme de synchronisation de fichiers dans son Cloud entre iOS, OS X et Windows.

Avec iOS 8, Apple *ouvre TouchID aux dveloppeurs*. Ceux-ci pourront dornavant utiliser lauthentification par empreinte digitale dans leurs applications. Ils nauront pas, cependant, accs aux donnes biomtriques.


*QuickType* est le nouveau clavier virtuel qui tire parti des technologies prdictives. Il fera des suggestions en fonction de vos prcdentes conversations ou de celui  qui vous vous adressez (votre patron par exemple). 

La fonctionnalit *Familly Sharing* permettra dornavant  jusqu six membres dune famille de partager leurs achats sur iTunes.

On notera galement plusieurs autres amliorations notamment *lAppStore*, qui permettra dsormais de proposer des packs dapplications et dispose des fonctionnalits de recherche qui ont t revues. *Lassistant vocal Siri* bnficie du support de 22 nouvelles langues et permet les achats sur iTunes. De nouvelles options ont t incluses dans les messages et la messagerie instantane prend en charge les messages audio et vido.  


Apple a annonc paralllement la publication du *kit de dveloppement pour iOS 8*, afin que les dveloppeurs puissent commencer  crer des nouvelles applications pour la prochaine gnration de la plateforme.

Selon Apple, le SDK diOS 8 dispose de plus de plus de *4 000 nouvelles API*, pour permettre aux  _dveloppeurs de crer dtonnantes applications comme jamais auparavant._   Les dveloppeurs pourront dornavant faire communiquer les applications entre elles et intgrer leurs widgets et plugins dans les applications natives comme le centre de notification.

La firme a galement mis  la disposition des dveloppeurs le *SDK HomeKit*, qui permettra de crer des applications qui vont communiquer avec les quipements connects de la maison. Un *SDK CloudKit* est galement disponible pour exploiter iCloud dans les applications tierces. 

iOS 8 est actuellement tlchargeable en version bta pour les dveloppeurs. La version finale est prvue pour lautomne.  Elle sera gratuite pour iPhone 4s, iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, iPod touch 5me gnration, iPad 2, iPad Retina, iPad Air, iPad mini et iPad mini Retina.

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger iOS 8 et son SDK*


*Source* : WWDC 2014


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du nouveau iOS ? Quelle fonctionnalit vous sduit le plus ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles autres fonctionnalits souhaitez-vous voir dans lOS ?

----------


## Grabeuh

> Lapplication pourra, par exemple, en cas dune tension anormale, contacter de faon automatique votre mdecin.


J'ai dj de la peine pour tous ces mdecins qui vont se faire littralement spammer par les hypocondriaques ayant mal rgl leur appareil...

----------


## TheChovix

Sans vraiment rpondre aux questions poses dans cette actualit, il est affligeant de voir que les diffrentes nouveauts de l'iOS sont des adaptations du jailbreak de la version prcdente.

Les diffrentes fonctionnalits prsentes auraient dus,  mon sens, se manifester bien plus tt (centre de notifications amlior, rponse des messages sans dverrouiller, etc).

Toutefois, ce qui me rjouit le plus, c'est la mise  disposition de la plupart des API d'iOS. Cela prsage des applications bien plus performantes, en tous cas je l'espre.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## laloune

> un rfrentiel de sant qui regroupera  un unique endroit, des indicateurs de sant.


excellent, a va permettre aux assureurs de faire leur boulot de faon beaucoup plus efficace, la police d'assurance augmentant si les valeurs transmises par HealthKit ne sont pas conformes...

dans quelques annes un analyseur de sang ou de sueur intgr... Nicotine ? Hypertension ? Cholestrol ? Sucre ?

la question est aussi de savoir s'il y aura une syndication avec fesse-bouc : Statut : "Machin est en train de dvelopper un cancer du poumon" (Bidule et Truc aiment a)

mais c'est pour votre bien qu'on vous dit !!!

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Sans vraiment rpondre aux questions poses dans cette actualit, il est affligeant de voir que les diffrentes nouveauts de l'iOS sont des adaptations du jailbreak de la version prcdente.


C'est juste inexact et non-argument. Franchement tu aurais pu t'en passer




> Les diffrentes fonctionnalits prsentes auraient dus,  mon sens, se manifester bien plus tt (centre de notifications amlior, rponse des messages sans dverrouiller, etc).


a c'est bien gentil mais bien qu'Apple a pas mal de programmeurs ils peuvent pas tout faire immdiatement. Car ce que tu oublies de dire c'est que pour un truc qu' Android (comme la rponse aux messages sans dverrouiller, et qui accessoirement n'a pas t invent par Google, d'ailleurs a existe sous OS X depuis 2 versions) et que n'a pas (encore) iOS, combien d'autres trucs n'a pas l'OS d'Android ?

Tu peux mme dire "que n'aurons jamais les utilisateurs d'Android" car la proportion de terminaux  jour avec l'OS du robot vert est pas loin d'tre risible. C'est genre 10% quand c'est 90% chez Apple. Y'a comme un problme l Ou alors Google  piqu Apple le slogan des guignols "c'est une rvolution il faut tout racheter".  ::roll:: 

Alors les nouveauts c'est bien, mais je prfre des trucs peut-tre moins nouveaux, mais souvent bien plus aboutis, et surtout rellement disponible sur mon tlphone.

(et d'ailleurs Cook a lui mme rajout un point qui m'avait moi aussi alarm: Android c'est grosse PDM + OS pas  jour pour les fonctionnalits mais aussi pour les failles de scurit. C'est  se demander si le scnario catastrophe de l'invasion de virus qu' eu Windows XP  ses dbuts ne va pas se reproduire, mais en pire, vu qu'aujourd'hui tout ou presque est en rseau, et que les tlphones contiennent nombre d'infos perso critiques).




> Toutefois, ce qui me rjouit le plus, c'est la mise  disposition de la plupart des API d'iOS. Cela prsage des applications bien plus performantes, en tous cas je l'espre.


C'est justement un truc sur lequel Apple travaille bien plus (et mieux) que Google. Quand je vois par exemple que pour la domotique Google rachte un thermostat alors que juste aprs Apple met  disposition des devs une API franchement sympa (rien l'intgration Siri, wow), on se dit qu' Mountain View on est un peu dpass par les vnements. Surtout quand on compare la taille du parc iOS (et trs  jour en plus, donc qui pourra en bnficier rellement).

Pareil pour Metal l'quivalent DX12/Mantle (qu'hlas l'article a oubli): des perfs 3D lourdes sur du mobile. Qui chez Google saurait programmer a ? Et puis quand et comment ? Car le problme c'est que Google est dpendant des autres constructeurs (quid des comptences et des envies de Samsung ou HTC par ex. ?). Et l on parle on en plus d'une technologie support par des acteurs importants du march (Unity, EA, Epic, Crytek), donc dans 3 mois sur l'AppStore t'auras dj des jeux optimiss pour "Metal".
Nul doute que la tendance des jeux exclusifs  iOS (ou qui sortent tardivement ailleurs) ne fera que s'amplifier. D'ailleurs une plateforme qui n'a pas les derniers jeux, c'est de la merde (enfin si j'en crois l'avis trs clair des Windowsiens sur OS X  ::aie::  ).

J'ai aussi un gros faible pour l'intgration de fonctions d'applis dans d'autres applis. a va bien me servir ! Faudrait qu'Apple pense  un quivalent dans OS X.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> excellent, a va permettre aux assureurs de faire leur boulot de faon beaucoup plus efficace, la police d'assurance augmentant si les valeurs transmises par HealthKit ne sont pas conformes...
> 
> dans quelques annes un analyseur de sang ou de sueur intgr... Nicotine ? Hypertension ? Cholestrol ? Sucre ?
> 
> la question est aussi de savoir s'il y aura une syndication avec fesse-bouc : Statut : "Machin est en train de dvelopper un cancer du poumon" (Bidule et Truc aiment a)
> 
> mais c'est pour votre bien qu'on vous dit !!!


L on se moque, mais malheureusement avec la manie de Google et Facebook  pervertir et dvoyer la technologie on risque d'y arriver.  ::aie::

----------


## laloune

> L on se moque


hum, trop d'ironie tue l'ironie ;-)

non mon message se voulait alarmiste en fait, mais l'effet ne s'est pas produit

reste peut-tre le cot raliste comme tu le dis

----------


## TheChovix

> C'est juste inexact et non-argument. Franchement tu aurais pu t'en passer


Non-argument certes, mais inexact j'en doute. D'ailleurs ta rponse n'est pas plus argumente que la mienne. 




> a c'est bien gentil mais bien qu'Apple a pas mal de programmeurs ils peuvent pas tout faire immdiatement. Car ce que tu oublies de dire c'est que pour un truc qu' Android (comme la rponse aux messages sans dverrouiller, et qui accessoirement n'a pas t invent par Google, d'ailleurs a existe sous OS X depuis 2 versions) et que n'a pas (encore) iOS, combien d'autres trucs n'a pas l'OS d'Android ?


Aprs je conviens qu'Android ne fait pas forcment mieux dans son domaine. MAIS, ici je ne cherchais qu' mettre en avant le fait que des fonctionnalits *fonctionnelles* et *abouties* sur iOS taient dj prsentes sur Cydia (support du Jailbreak) alors qu'Apple se proccupait encore de savoir comment ils allaient designer leur nouvel OS. De plus, mon commentaire ne touchait que la firme Apple, et l'iPhone plus prcisment. C'est d'ailleurs ce dont il est question.




> C'est justement un truc sur lequel Apple travaille bien plus (et mieux) que Google. Quand je vois par exemple que pour la domotique Google rachte un thermostat alors que juste aprs Apple met  disposition des devs une API franchement sympa (rien l'intgration Siri, wow), on se dit qu' Mountain View on est un peu dpass par les vnements. Surtout quand on compare la taille du parc iOS (et trs  jour en plus, donc qui pourra en bnficier rellement).
> 
> Pareil pour Metal l'quivalent DX12/Mantle (qu'hlas l'article a oubli): des perfs 3D lourdes sur du mobile. Qui chez Google saurait programmer a ? Et puis quand et comment ? Car le problme c'est que Google est dpendant des autres constructeurs (quid des comptences et des envies de Samsung ou HTC par ex. ?). Et l on parle on en plus d'une technologie support par des acteurs importants du march (Unity, EA, Epic, Crytek), donc dans 3 mois sur l'AppStore t'auras dj des jeux optimiss pour "Metal".
> Nul doute que la tendance des jeux exclusifs  iOS (ou qui sortent tardivement ailleurs) ne fera que s'amplifier. D'ailleurs une plateforme qui n'a pas les derniers jeux, c'est de la merde (enfin si j'en crois l'avis trs clair des Windowsiens sur OS X  ).
> 
> J'ai aussi un gros faible pour l'intgration de fonctions d'applis dans d'autres applis. a va bien me servir ! Faudrait qu'Apple pense  un quivalent dans OS X.


Il me parait difficile de comparer 2 firmes totalement diffrentes. Elles ont chacune leurs priorit et leur fiche de route propre.
Mme si dans ce contexte, Apple travaille bien plus en ce moment  amliorer son environnement de travail que Google : nouvel OS pour Mac et iPhone, nouveau langage de programmation, synchronisation avance entre l'iPhone et le Mac,etc.
Toutefois, Google travaille dans des domaines o Apple n'a pas encore mis les pieds ou compte bientt le faire (Google Glass, Google Car, etc).

Pour en revenir  notre sujet principal, la seule annonce qui m'a paru intressante est la diffusion des API aux dveloppeurs. Pour le reste, personnellement, c'est du dj vu.

----------


## theMonz31

Merci le vendageur masqu

tu travailles chez Apple ou tu as des actions chez eux ? 

Quasi toutes tes interventions sont "Windows, c'est nul", microsoft, c'est nul, android, c'est pas terrible, par contre Apple, comme c'est gnial...



J'adore...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Apple publie iOS 8 beta 2 pour les dveloppeurs*
*la mise  jour apporte des correctifs et quelques nouveauts* 

En dbut du mois, lors de la confrence WWDC, Apple avait dvoil la prochaine mise  jour majeure de son systme dexploitation mobile iOS. La firme avait mis  la disposition des dveloppeurs la beta de lOS ainsi que son kit de dveloppement  (SDK), afin que ceux-ci puissent tester lOS et commencer  crer et tester leurs applications.

Depuis ce jour, lOS a eu droit  des amliorations et plusieurs bogues ont t corrigs, notamment un bogue qui entrainait le plantage des applications au lancement, lors de la restauration dune sauvegarde.

La version beta 2 diOS que vient de publier Apple, permet aux dveloppeurs inscrits  son programme dveloppeurs daccder  une version un peu plus stable diOS 8.




Au menu des modifications, on notera le fait que les achats sur lApp Store sont  nouveau tris en fonction de la date dachat, la disponibilit du clavier QuickType sur liPad, des optimisations pour iCloud et de lapplication Podcasts, la prise en charge du transfert de documents entre iOS 8 beta 2 et OS X 10.10 beta 2. Avec cette version, le curseur de luminosit dans Rglages/Luminosit et fond d'cran fonctionne  nouveau et de nouvelles options daffichage de la batterie ont t ajoutes. 

iOS 8 beta 2 ne doit pas tre utilis en environnement de production et son instabilit peut entrainer des pertes de donnes. La version finale est prvue pour lautomne. Elle sera gratuite pour iPhone 4s, iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, iPod touch 5me gnration, iPad 2, iPad Retina, iPad Air, iPad mini et iPad mini Retina.


 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger iOS 8 beta 2*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Avez-vous test iOS 8 ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Apple sort iOS 8 bta 3*
*qui apporte des correctifs et quelques nouveauts*

Apple vient de publier la troisime version bta de son systme dexploitation mobile iOS 8.  Cette nouvelle itration est plus stable et apporte des correctifs de bogues, ainsi que quelques nouvelles fonctionnalits.

Au rayon des nouveauts, on notera linclusion diCloud Drive pour la migration des donnes. La fonctionnalit   Hand-off  a t active. Elle permet  un utilisateur de finaliser un travail qui a t commenc sur un Mac sur un iPad et vice-versa. 

HealthKit, lune des nouveauts majeures diOS 8, peut dsormais utiliser le coprocesseur M7 prsent dans liPhone 5S. Pour rappel, HealthKit est un rfrentiel de sant qui regroupera  un unique endroit, des indicateurs de sant. Dans iOS 8 bta 3, le kit de sant senrichit  galement dune nouveaut permettant de compter le nombre de pas queffectue par jour un utilisateur, sans avoir besoin dutiliser un service tiers, ainsi que de lapplication  UP Coffee de Jawbone  qui permet l'valuation de son taux de cafine.




On notera aussi la possibilit dexporter sa liste damis vers iCloud pour Find My Friends, la disponibilit du clavier prdictif QuickType qui peut tre activ ou dsactiv dans les rglages, des nouveaux fonds dcrans, etc.

iOS 8 bta 3 est disponible en tlchargement sur la zone dveloppeurs dApple. Il est disponible  des fins de test et ne doit pas tre utilis en environnement de production. 

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger iOS 8 beta 3*

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*iOS 8 sera disponible gratuitement en tlchargement le 17 septembre*
*lApp Store franchit le cap des 1,3 million dapplications*

LiPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus seront disponibles le 19 septembre prochain avec iOS 8, la nouvelle version majeure du systme dexploitation pour mobiles dApple. Pour les possesseurs diDevices,  lOS sera disponible en tlchargement  partir du 17 septembre prochain.

Tout comme pour iOS 7, la mise  jour sera gratuite et compatible avec liPhone 4s, liPhone 5c, liPhone 5s, liPod touch de cinquime gnration, liPad 2, liPad 3, liPad 4, liPad Air, liPad mini et la troisime gnration de lApple TV.

Contrairement  iOS 7 qui avait apport un rafrachissement complet de linterface utilisateur, iOS 8 se concentre plus sur lintroduction de nouvelles fonctionnalits qui feront probablement le bonheur des dveloppeurs, car ceux-ci pourront faire beaucoup plus de choses quavant. Dans ce registre on notera, par exemple, louverture de TouchID aux applications tierces, qui leur permettra davoir recours  lauthentification par empreinte digitale.  

La plus importante nouveaut de cette version est, sans aucun doute, la fonctionnalit HealthKit, qui reprsente un rfrentiel de sant qui regroupera  un unique endroit des indicateurs de sant. Lapplication pourra, par exemple, en cas de tension anormale, contacter de faon automatique votre mdecin. Un kit pour exploiter cette nouveaut a t mis  la disposition des dveloppeurs.

LiPhone ou liPad pourra tre utilis comme une  tlcommande pour votre maison connecte grce  HomeKit. Le centre  de notifications  de lOS a t revu pour permettre aux utilisateurs dinteragir avec les notifications. Pour  plus de dtails sur les nouveauts diOS 8, veuillez consulter le dossier de la rdaction sur lOS.




Paralllement, Apple a rvl que lApp Store comptait dsormais plus de 1,3 million dapplications, soit une augmentation de prs de 300 000 applications depuis le dbut de cette anne. Ces applications seront compatibles, sans mise  jour, avec liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus. Avec les nouvelles possibilits qui sont offertes aux dveloppeurs grce  iOS 8,  ce chiffre pourrait atteindre 2 millions dici fin 2015.  


*Source* : Keynote Apple du 09 septembre 2014

----------


## bestleopard

Iphone 5 est aussi compatible avec cette version de IOS.

----------


## Etanne

iOS 8  ne sera pas compatible iPhone 4, merci Apple pour cette obsolescence programme de mon tlphone qui au moment o je souhaiterai tlcharger une app me dira : "Vous devez avoir iOS 8 d'install pour utiliser ce programme".  ::roll::

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> iOS 8  ne sera pas compatible iPhone 4, merci Apple pour cette obsolescence programme de mon tlphone qui au moment o je souhaiterai tlcharger une app me dira : "Vous devez avoir iOS 8 d'install pour utiliser ce programme".


On peut trouver qu'un Smartphone ayant eu droit  4 versions d'OS c'est peu. On va en parler aux utilisateurs d'Android ou de WP7 -jamais mis  jour une seule fois- pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent C'est pas de l'obsolescence a ?  ::aie:: 

Quand aux programmes qui requiert la version xx d'iOS, c'est tout simplement parce que les devs aiment bien profiter des riches APIs que met Apple dans ses systmes. Et qu'ils savent que la trs grande majorit des utilisateurs mettent leurs terminaux  jour.

----------


## Invit

> iOS 8  ne sera pas compatible iPhone 4, merci Apple pour cette obsolescence programme de mon tlphone qui au moment o je souhaiterai tlcharger une app me dira : "Vous devez avoir iOS 8 d'install pour utiliser ce programme".





> Quand aux programmes qui requiert la version xx d'iOS, c'est tout simplement parce que les devs aiment bien profiter des riches APIs que met Apple dans ses systmes. Et qu'ils savent que la trs grande majorit des utilisateurs mettent leurs terminaux  jour.


Il me semble qu'une app ne doit supporter que la version actuelle et la prcdente (o ai-je lu cela, je sais plus) c'est assez logique pour la maintenance et la "vrification" d'Apple sur l'app store. 

Apple  quand mme fait l'effort de donner son OS marevick, pour faire disparaitre snow leopard et ne pas finir comme XP...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple retire la mise  jour iOS 8.0.1 de ses serveurs,  * 
*aprs de nombreux problmes signals par les utilisateurs * 

Moins dune semaine aprs la disponibilit diOS 8, Apple a propos la premire mise  jour de la plateforme. La mise  jour mineure iOS 8.0.1 apporte des amliorations et rsout des problmes, notamment :

 un correctif afin que les applications HealthKit, le premier pas majeur de Cupertino dans la sant et le fitness, puissent dsormais tre disponibles sur lApp Store ; la rsolution dun problme qui entrainait la dsactivation des claviers virtuels dvelopps par des parties tiers lorsque lutilisateur entrait son mot de passe ;  la rsolution dun problme empchant laccs aux photos de la photothque  certaines applications ; l'amlioration de la fiabilit et de laccessibilit des fonctionnalits de liPhone 6 et de liPhone 6 Plus ; la rsolution dun problme qui pouvait entraner une utilisation inattendue de donnes  la rception de messages SMS/MMS ; lamlioration de la prise en charge de la fonction de demande dautorisation dachat pour les achats intgrs dans le cadre du partage familial ; la rsolution dun problme o les sonneries ntaient parfois pas restaures depuis les sauvegardes iCloud ; la rsolution dun bug qui empchait lupload de photos et vidos depuis Safari.


Cependant, la mise  jour semble avoir introduit plus de bugs critiques quelle nen a rsolus. En lespace de moins de deux heures, les rseaux sociaux taient inonds de commentaires peu logieux par les usagers  lendroit de cette mise  jour,  linstar dHoward Pinsky qui recommandait sur Twitter de  ne PAS effectuer de mise  jour vers iOS 8.0.1 pour linstant. Plusieurs personnes, moi compris, font face  une perte de rseau et  un Touch ID en panne. Bien jou Apple. 


Apple a immdiatement ragi, en premier lieu par le biais dun de ses porte-parole qui expliquait que  nous avons reu des retours qui font mention de problmes avec la mise  jour iOS 8.0.1. Nous nous penchons sur ces retours et vous fournirons des informations aussi vite que possible. En attendant, nous avons retir la mise  jour iOS 8.0.1 . 

Aussi, la mise  jour a t retire de ses serveurs. Les iPhone rests sous iOS 8.0 sont dsormais considrs comme tant  jour. Pour ceux qui ont dj effectue la mise  jour et qui connaissent des problmes, la restauration de l'iPhone via iTunes pourrait tre une solution. Cette dernire est dailleurs propose par Cupertino sur sa page de support. Voici la marche  suivre pour rinstaller iOS 8.0 : 

 s'assurer dutiliser la dernire version diTunes ; connecter son iPhone  iTunes ; effectuer une sauvegarde de son tlphone dans iTunes sur son Mac ou son PC. Les sauvegardes iCloud ne seront pas restaures dans des versions prcdentes, iOS 8.0 comprise ; tlcharger le fichier correspondant  votre dispositif (voir  la fin) ; slectionner le fichier qui a t tlcharg en effectuant lune de ces actions sur iTunes :

 sur Mac : appuyer sur la touche Option et cliquer sur Chercher des mises  jour

 sur Windows : appuyer sur la touche Shift et cliquer sur Chercher des mises  jour cliquer sur Mise  jour pour installer iOS 8 dans votre iPhone.


Apple prvient cependant quaprs cette manipulation, lapplication Health ne sera plus fonctionnelle. Ce dsagrment recevra un correctif dans iOS 8.0.2, la prochaine mise  jour mineure que Cupertino proposera dans quelques jours.


 ::fleche::  Tlcharger iOS 8 pour iPhone 6

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger iOS 8 pour iPhone 6 Plus

*Source :* support Apple

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

voila ce qui arrive quand on presse les developpeurs pour avoir une release rapidement sans faire tous les tests avant de la sortir

----------


## NahMean

Encore une histoire tordue.

----------


## Saverok

> Encore une histoire tordue.


 ::ptdr:: 

Comme pour l'histoire de l'antenne de l'iPhone 4, Apple va accuser ses clients de mal utiliser le tel

C'est peut tre moi qui suis bte mais j'ai tendance  penser que c'est au tel d'tre conu pour tre utilis par clients et non les clients qui doivent adapter leur comportement au tel...

----------


## Arnaud13

> C'est peut tre moi qui suis bte mais j'ai tendance  penser que c'est au tel d'tre conu pour tre utilis par clients et non les clients qui doivent adapter leur comportement au tel...


Je penses comme toi, mais il semblerait qu'on soient tous les deux dans l'erreur, vu le nombre de vente de ces nouveaux iPhone  ::weird::

----------


## GeoTrouvePas

Entre cette mise  jour foireuse et les problmes de solidit, voil comment flinguer la rputation d'un device...
Si seulement a pouvait rveiller tous ces accrocs  Apple, je suis sr que a relancerait efficacement la concurrence dans ce domaine.

Edit : je dis a mais je doute fortement que a ait un rel impact sur le moyen / long terme.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple annonce la disponibilit d'iOS 8.0.2, * 
*aprs une premire mise  jour catastrophique   * 

Aprs avoir retir iOS 8.0.1 de ses serveurs, notamment  cause des bugs que la mise  jour mineure gnrait (comme la perte de rseau ou la panne de Touch ID), Apple a promis de livrer  dans les prochains jours  iOS 8.0.2, tout en conseillant aux utilisateurs qui avaient dj effectu la mise  jour de leurs dispositifs de retourner vers iOS 8. 

Aprs stre officiellement excus mercredi pour les dsagrments causs par iOS 8.0.1, Cupertino a rendu disponible iOS 8.0.2 jeudi soir.  iOS 8.0.2 est maintenant disponible pour les utilisateurs. Il rsout un problme qui a affect l'iPhone 6 et les utilisateurs de l'iPhone 6 Plus qui ont tlcharg iOS 8.0.1, et comprend des amliorations et corrections de bugs  l'origine dans iOS 8.0.1. Nous nous excusons d'avoir gn les utilisateurs de l'iPhone 6 et de l'iPhone 6 Plus qui ont t touchs par le bug dans iOS 8.0.1 , explique lentreprise.


Un porte-parole dApple a confi  Business Insider que seuls 40 000 iPhone 6 et iPhone 6 Plus sont passs  iOS 8.0.1 lorsque cette version tait disponible (elle l'a t sur les serveurs dApple pendant moins de 2 heures). Sans doute une faon de relativiser limpact de cette mise  jour car, pour rappel, plus de 10 millions dexemplaires sont actuellement en circulation ; 0,4 % des dispositifs ont donc connu ce problme de rseau et cette panne de Touch ID qui, au final, nauront dur que 24 heures. 

Dans le mme temps, selon des sources de Bloomberg, les responsables du contrle-qualit d'iOS 8.0.1 sont les mmes personnes en charge de la nouvelle version de  Maps , qui avait dfray la chronique il y a deux ans. Le nom de Josh Williams est cit comme principal manager en charge. Ce serait galement les mmes personnes qui n'auraient pas dtect les problmes entre HealthKit et iOS 8.0 que la mise  jour mineure venait corriger. 

_ En temps normal, des choses comme a mise  jour logicielle- sont une force pour Apple, et cest quelque chose qui est en gnral plus facile pour eux que pour la plupart des fabricants de dispositifs ou des diteurs logiciel, pour la simple raison quApple a le total contrle sur le hardware et le software_ , explique Franck Gillett, analyste chez Forrester Research Inc., parlant du contrle qualit d'Apple.

Williams a une quipe de plus dune centaine de personnes dans le monde, qui sont charges deffectuer des tests sur un nouveau logiciel avant quil ne soit distribu aux clients, et donc de dcouvrir les problmes qui pourraient ventuellement avoir une incidence sur ces clients, selon une source. Cependant, selon danciens employs, la stratgie dApple repose davantage sur les recherches et dcouvertes de bugs par des tiers, au lieu de sappuyer sur lutilisation dune technologie d'automatisation-test.

Un des autres problmes serait que les ingnieurs qui effectuent les tests des versions les plus rcentes des logiciels ne parviennent souvent pas  mettre la main sur les derniers iPhones avant qu'ils narrivent aux clients ; rsultat des courses, les mises  jour peuvent ne pas avoir t suffisamment testes sur les derniers appareils. Selon deux sources de Businness Insider, Cook a durci le ton sur l'utilisation des iPhone indits et seuls les cadres suprieurs sont autoriss  avoir accs aux produits sans autorisation spciale.

Pour tlcharger la mise  jour iOS 8.0.2, vous pouvez activer votre connexion WiFi puis aller dans Rglages > Gnral > Mise  jour, ou en connectant votre iPhone/iPad  iTunes sur PC/Mac.

*Sources :* Business Insider, Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Encore une histoire tordue.


Vu hier soir :

----------


## fanick

A la question "que vous inspire cette image ?", je repondrais "Wow! Meme tordu et pli en 3, l'iPhone 6+ fonctionne toujours !!!"  ::):

----------


## Gecko

Et pourquoi ne pas proposer aux testeurs un phone bidon avec le bon hardware?

C'est pas compliqu de sceller une boite en plastique et d'y apposer des scells un peu partout...

Apple n' pas d'excuses, ils doivent tester leurs produits point! Le client final n'est pas cens tre un aplha tester, c'est aberrant...

----------


## 23JFK

Il y a, quand mme, de l'argumentation foireuse vu que le touch ID et la connexion rseau sont des lments essentiels et les premiers dont les utilisateurs font usages en allumant leur tlphone. Passer  ct de ces bugs, c'est aussi norme que d'oublier de brancher un appareil lectrique sur une prise murale.

----------


## Lyons

> Un des autres problmes serait que les ingnieurs qui effectuent les tests des versions les plus rcentes des logiciels ne parviennent souvent pas  mettre la main sur les derniers iPhones avant qu'ils narrivent aux clients ; rsultat des courses, les mises  jour peuvent ne pas avoir t suffisamment testes sur les derniers appareils.


Le logiciel est mis en prod et les tests sont effectus seulement aprs?  ::weird:: 
Faut arrter de se foutre de la gueule de monde. Surtout que, comme dit prcdemment, ces bugs sont plutt (mme carrment) visibles.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple confirme le faible taux d'adoption d'iOS 8, * 
*47 % des dispositifs l'utilisent * 

Daprs le baromtre dApple, en trois semaines le pourcentage dutilisation diOS 8 a gagn 1 point pour atteindre dsormais 47 %. La page ddie aux dveloppeurs de lentreprise montre donc que moins de la moiti des dispositifs compatibles utilisent le dernier systme dexploitation mobile de lentreprise, qui a t distribu mi-septembre. 

Pour rappel, cette nouvelle version majeure du systme dexploitation mobile dApple est compatible avec liPhone 4s, liPhone 5c, liPhone 5s, liPod touch de cinquime gnration, liPad 2, liPad 3, liPad 4, liPad Air, liPad mini et la troisime gnration de lApple TV en plus de liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus qui lembarquaient dj depuis leur sortie.

Sur la mme priode, le pourcentage dutilisation diOS 7 a perdu deux points de pourcentage et se chiffre dsormais  47 %. La part des versions antrieures est passe de 5 %  6 %, suggrant que plusieurs anciens dispositifs ont t achets ou alors que certains utilisateurs ont effectu des downgrade vers iOS 6 par exemple.


Moins dune semaine aprs la disponibilit diOS 8, Apple proposait une mise  jour mineure iOS 8.0.1. La version navait mme pas fait deux heures sur ses serveurs que Cupertino sest vu contraint de la retirer suite  de nombreuses plaintes dutilisateurs qui expliquaient que non seulement Touch ID tombait en panne aprs installation de cette mouture, mais qu'en plus ils perdaient le rseau. Et mme si Cupertino estime  moins de 40 000 le nombre dutilisateurs affects aprs linstallation de cette mise  jour, cette mauvaise presse autour de cette mouture peut avoir contribu au fait que des milliers voire des millions dutilisateurs vitent la mise  jour et ce malgr iOS 8.0.2 qui est venu corriger des bugs et apporter de nouvelles fonctionnalits.

*Source :* Apple

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment expliqueriez-vous ce faible taux d'adoption ?

----------


## Bktero

Personnellement, je n'ai pas fait la MAJ version iOS 8 car elle ncessite 5,9 Go d'espace libre, ce que je n'ai pas sur mon iPad 16 Go. La taille de la MAJ complique je pense un peu le passage  la nouvelle version de l'OS sur tous les appareils 16 Go (et pourquoi pas sur 32 Go si on remplit un peu).

----------


## foetus

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas fait la MAJ version iOS 8 car elle ncessite 5,9 Go d'espace libre, ce que je n'ai pas sur mon iPad 16 Go. La taille de la MAJ complique je pense un peu le passage  la nouvelle version de l'OS sur tous les appareils 16 Go (et pourquoi pas sur 32 Go si on remplit un peu).


Il me semble que c'est un faux problme: il faut faire la MAJ via iTunes sur un MAC/ PC  ::mrgreen:: 

Il faut appuyer sur "Option+Click on Check for Update for Mac users, Alt+Click for Windows users (or Shift+Click for older iTunes versions)"

----------


## air-dex

La fragmentation des versions qui arrive sur iOS. Je me marre.  ::lol:: 




> Comment expliqueriez-vous ce faible taux d'adoption ?


Comme le dit Bktero c'est peut-tre d  la mmoire. Une mj c'est aussi de la mmoire utilise en plus par l'OS et peut-tre que les vieux appareils n'ont plus assez de place de place pour les dernires mjs. J'avais eu ce problme avec mon Nokia N8 sous Symbian dont la mmoire tlphone tait devenu trop faible pour y mettre les ultimes mjs de Symbian pour le tlphone.

Aprs il y a aussi le fait que les gens n'ont gnralement aucune notion d'entretien logiciel de leur appareil, surtout les non geeks. Personne ne fait la mj et on se retrouve dans cette situation. Mais bon, c'est quand mme tonnant que le taux d'adoption ait chut aussi brusquement en 1 an.




> Pour rappel, cette nouvelle version majeure du systme dexploitation mobile dApple est compatible avec liPhone 4s, liPhone 5c, liPhone 5s, liPod touch de cinquime gnration, liPad 2, liPad 3, liPad 4, liPad Air, liPad mini et la troisime gnration de lApple TV en plus de liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus qui lembarquaient dj depuis leurs sorties.


Et aussi l'iPhone 5, non ?

----------


## Bktero

> Il me semble que c'est un faux problme: il faut faire la MAJ via iTunes sur un MAC/ PC 
> 
> Il faut appuyer sur "Option+Click on Check for Update for Mac users, Alt+Click for Windows users (or Shift+Click for older iTunes versions)"


Je ne savais mme pas que c'tait possible  ::mouarf::  Il est vrai que je ne branche jamais mon iPad  mon Mac... Du coup, j'ai vir une appli qui faisait plus d'un Go et j'ai pu lancer l'installation. Verdict ce soir.




> Aprs il y a aussi le fait que les gens n'ont gnralement aucune notion d'entretien logiciel de leur appareil, surtout les non geeks. Personne ne fait la mj et on se retrouve dans cette situation. Mais bon, c'est quand mme tonnant que le taux d'adoption ait chut aussi brusquement en 1 an.


Sur iOS, une pastille rouge apparat sur l'icone Paramtres pour t'indiquer qu'il y a une MAJ  faire (comme sur l'icone AppStore quand une application peut tre mise  jour). Personnellement, je trouve a bien car inratable, mme pour les "non geeks".

----------


## Saverok

> Comment expliqueriez-vous ce faible taux d'adoption ?


Le fiasco de la maj 8.0.1 est sans doute une cause majeure
Mais il y a aussi tous les dus  chaque nouvelle version d'iOS qui voient leur ancien device perdre normment en autonomie
Je me rappelle de collgues qui ont vu leur batterie se vider 30% plus vite suite  la maj. iOS 7... Ils se sont fait prendre une fois, pas deux je pense

----------


## leyee

La raison numro 1 est assurment l'importance du parc d'iPhone 4 aujourd'hui sur le march, ceux-ci ne pouvant passer sur iOS 8. Si on exclut cette population, le taux d'adoption talonne les 85%.

----------


## bugsan

Trs du par Apple.

J'ai un iPhone5s et  chaque mise  jour depuis la 7.0 je perds en qualit de rception LTE et Wifi. A chaque nouvelle maj, a empire. C'est juste incroyable.
En gros depuis chez moi je voyais 10 wifi avec la 7.0, puis 5 avec la 7.1, et avec iOS 8 je n'en vois absolument plus aucun ! Ils ont peu  peu remonter le seuil de visibilit des wifi mais moi je n'avais aucun problme pour m'y connecter. J'accroche difficilement les Gowex et autre wifi public dans les transports.
Ma rception GSM dans les transports sous terrain est gale  zro. Nada. Sur mon lieu de travail l'iPhone n'accroche quasiment pas l'antenne. Alors que mes collgues accrochent tous la 3G avec leur Samsung ...

L'autonomie avec iOS8 est galement trs dgrade. Sur une journe (matin->soir) je perdais 30% de batteries avec iOS 7.0. Sans rien changer  mon utilisation, j'en perds maintenant 60  70%. Je souponne l encore le code rseau et l'accrochage des LTE/Wifi, car la batterie s'effondre littralement en zone mal couverte (je peux perdre jusqu' 1% par minute et je ne parle pas de lecture vido !).

Les "genius" chez Apple diront que c'est un problme hardware, mais difficile  avaler quand tout survient aprs une mise  jour ...
Je pensais faire un downgrade vers iOS 7.1.2 mais Apple a dsactiv la signature rcemment et on ne peut plus le faire. C'est quoi leur problme chez Apple ?

Edit : pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, j'avais upgrad vers iOS 8 avec un factory reset (maj depuis iTunes avec touche shift et slection de l'image *.ipsw).

----------


## VBrice

C'est parce qu'avec l'Iphone6 ils ont mit une batterie plus performante et il on optimis le wifi  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est parce qu'avec l'Iphone6 ils ont mit une batterie plus performante et il on optimis le wifi


Dcouvrez ds maintenant iOS 8... c'est une rvolution... il faut tout racheter...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'adoption d'iOS 8 progresse ... lentement  * 
*et reprsente dsormais 52% des PDM d'iOS aprs plus d'un mois de circulation * 

Avec larrive diOS 8, le systme mobile de Cupertino qui quipait frachement les derniers ns des industries dApple liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus, la firme  la Pomme esprait sans doute profiter dun taux dadoption aussi rapide que celui des prcdentes moutures diOS. Une semaine aprs, lentreprise publiait dj une mise  jour mineure qui lui vaudra une trs mauvaise presse  cause des bugs occasionns.

A ce propos, Greg Joswiak, un vice-prsident d'Apple, a expliqu durant la confrence Code/Mobile que le problme n'tait pas directement li au logiciel lui-mme mais plutt dans la manire dont iOS 8.1 a t distribu. Quoiquil en soit, cette diffusion problmatique qui aura dur moins de deux heures fait dsormais partie du pass.

Le 05 octobre dernier, cest--dire aprs trois semaines de disponibilit, le pourcentage dutilisation diOS 8 atteignait les 47%. Pour rappel, en plus des iPhone 6 et 6 Plus, cette mouture est compatible avec liPhone 4s, liPhone 5c, liPhone 5s, liPod touch de cinquime gnration, liPad 2, liPad 3, liPad 4, liPad Air, liPad mini et la troisime gnration de lApple TV.  

Les derniers chiffres publis par Apple sur son site consacr aux dveloppeurs indiquent quiOS 8 quipe dsormais 52 % des appareils qui se connectent  l'App Store, soit un gain de 5 point de pourcentage en quatre semaines. Prcisons que la mise  jour mineure iOS 8.2 est prise en considration dans ces statistiques. 


Mme sil a fallu pratiquement un mois et demi pour convaincre plus de la moiti des possesseurs diDevice dutiliser son nouveau systme dexploitation mobile, le taux dadoption est quand mme reparti  la hausse. Cependant, Apple avait ralis la mme performance avec iOS 7 en seulement  une semaine. Dailleurs, iOS possde encore 43% des parts, une quantit on ngligeable. Mme sil a fallu une quarantaine de jours  Apple pour atteindre ce taux dadoption, il est tout de mme important si lon se place dans le contexte o le taux dadoption dAndroid 4.4 KitKat de Google, version lance en octobre 2013, est dsormais install sur pratiquement 1 smartphone Android sur 4

*Source :* Apple, blog Android

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment expliqueriez-vous ce faible taux d'adoption ?

----------

